# iPhone Cases



## Blake Bowden (Jul 30, 2013)

They aren't cheap, but look amazing!

http://exovault.com/iphone-5/


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 31, 2013)

Holy smokes they look awesome, but do me no good. I have the Note II. I would hate to see what the price of those would run.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 2, 2013)

Those are absolutely gorgeous, but I need my Lifeproof or I'll be buying more than just a case.


----------



## Ahmed (Aug 2, 2013)

I personally use thuraya satsleeve


Freemason Connect Mobile - is it wrong to ask to be free and limitless ?


----------



## sands67 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have the note 2  as well but I would love the rustic feel this woukd give my phone 

Freemason Connect HD


----------

